# New 75 W/ Discus



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/160760745

Just set up our new 75. Used a cycled filter of course.


Aaron
75 gallon reef
Planted Discus
Cherry Shrimp breeding


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice but are you going to add more discus as they prefer to be in groups of 5-6,also a back ground would hide all the filter stuff,not criticizing just commenting.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have though about that yes. And I have 4 that will be here Next Tuesday. 

These are the 4










Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

My buddy just got some like these yesterday and they are every bit of 4"!!! Excited!!


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Those are beautiful,These are mine I got from Chicago Discus just two weeks ago.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty!!


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Those are beautiful,These are mine I got from Chicago Discus just two weeks ago.




What's your set up?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

How newly setup is this tank?


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

The video was taken like two days after we set it.


Aaron


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

The filter was seeded right? 

I thought the tank looked just set. I would be on top of water changes regularly at the beginning to ensure the filter can handle all the new fish.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

The two consider filters on this new tank are mature. Ammonia has been tested at least once daily and is 0ppm. The number of fish is the same and the same filters. Only thing that's changed is the tank and substrate. I think the filter are more then capable of handling it. Thanks for the concern though.

Fluval 406
Fluval 305
All bio media, rinsed with old tank water monthly. 


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

bif24701 said:


> What's your set up?


85 gal. tank
cascade 1500 canister
heater control for two 300 watt heaters
80lbs. pool filter sand
1 current satelite on for 7 hours
1 beamsworks on low for 4 hours.
6 5-5.1/2 discus soon to add twenty cardinal tetras


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> 85 gal. tank
> 
> cascade 1500 canister
> 
> ...




Nice! What temperature do you keep the tank? What and how do you feed?


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice set up can't wait to go discus shopping once me tank is done. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

II Knucklez II said:


> Nice set up can't wait to go discus shopping once me tank is done.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk



Not sure if I've mentioned this to you before, but when you're ready to get discus, here's one of the best high quality discus suppliers in Florida - which I strongly recommend : - contact Ryan Smith for excellent service & great discus - here's the link:


How to Contact Us


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Not sure if I've mentioned this to you before, but when you're ready to get discus, here's one of the best high quality discus suppliers in Florida - which I strongly recommend : - contact Ryan Smith for excellent service & great discus - here's the link:
> 
> 
> How to Contact Us


Ok cool thanks for the info! Don't think u have. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chandy (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey OP, was wondering how well your cherry shrimp are breeding with the discus present. 

My tank will be for discus later and I've put about 20 RCS in there to start breeding. I'm wondering if your discus are picking at them etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't breed the shrimp in there I'm not sure how they would do. The discus like softer water and the shrimp like it a little more hard. Also the small shrimp always got sucked up into the big filters. 

I breed my shrimp in a nice small tank like this one









Once they get bigger I transfer them in with my discus. If you breed the shrimp with the discus I would believe they pick at them at a minimum. 


Aaron


----------



## Chandy (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in Australia, and water in Sydney is generally quite soft out the tap. My friends who breed RCS just breed them in the water straight from the tap without altering pH or hardness, however do prime the water. 

In my personal experience, I try not to play around with water parameters, and let my fish adapt to it, unless its ridiculously off. My water from the tap is generally a pH in the low 7's. 

I'm hoping that a really big colony of RCS and them breeding will be able to keep up even when I put discus in. 

Thanks for your info


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

My water in Florida is also very soft. I do use prime each water change. The cherry shrimp will do ok in soft water however they like it a little on the hard side, snails also. The shrimp color up a little better too in harder water. I don't do anything other than add some hardness buffer with each water change to the shrimp and snail tank. 


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, I try to raise my discus in the best conditions I can, this ensures they grow to their full size potential and color. Once they are adults it's much less important. 


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

If that's the plan you need some cover or structure for the RCS. 


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

bif24701 said:


> Nice! What temperature do you keep the tank? What and how do you feed?


With the help of discus Paul I learned that larger discus 41/2-51/2 inch should be kept at about 82 instead of the 86 I had heard about.the controller is set at 83 so the tank runs at 82 most of the time.I was concerned about feeding also and the first few days they were uninterested but now I can't get my hand out fast enough.There favorites are Australian black worms,frozen beef heart{be sure to get high quality not Chinese}which can make a mess if all is not eaten so I thaw it out in tank water,break it up drain the water than feed and remove any left over after ten minutes but so far none has been left,I am trying some beef heart flake for a variety but only three will take it.They also love frozen blood worms but I learned they are not very nutritious so only use for a treat once a week.Because I am retired i am able to feed them three times a day and that seems to be working.Good luck and post some pics of the new guys. Ain't this fun???


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Love these fish they are fun! Can you show me an example of the beefheart package you feed them? I can only get a few brands


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I keep mine at 80, I'll have to get it a bit warmer then. 


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

bif24701 said:


> Love these fish they are fun! Can you show me an example of the beefheart package you feed them? I can only get a few brands
> 
> 
> Aaron


I use this from petsmart .there was a time when these came from china and I would never trust that but these are USA no heat treatment and just beef and water
San Francisco Bay Sally's Quick Growth Frozen Beefheart Fish Food | Frozen | PetSmart

I fond another one with shrimp and kale added but lost the url so am still looking for that...


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea, that's what we get too. When my new fish get here that and black worms is what I will feed them.


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

bif24701 said:


> Yea, that's what we get too. When my new fish get here that and black worms is what I will feed them.
> 
> 
> Aaron


I know your excited about the new arrivals but no need to post a bunch of pics :laugh2:


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess I haven't posted many pictures have I?


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Where in fla? You're lucky! I've heard many speak of this liquid rock that flows.from the tapm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in the panhandle so it isn't so bad. More south is where all the hard water is


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tuesday our new friends will be here!!


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful fish Aaron,just wondering if the light one had peppering when you got him or did it develop after?I ask because I was advised not to use a dark substrate to prevent peppering so I went with pfl.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

He had peppering when we bought him at a LFS. I'm not sure how accurate that maybe. If seems kind of superstitious, because a discus doesn't show it true colors until it's near adulthood and almost full grown. My four discus coming in have no peppering and are more than 4.5" already so should not develop any peppering. Figures crossed!


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any tips of getting ready for my new arrivals? Tomorrow I plan to clean my two filters and do a water change. My temp is 82 degrees and we have beefheart, mysis shrimp, blood worms, and Cobolt discus flake. Bought some nice plants from a LFS today, about to go in. 


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Beautiful fish Aaron,just wondering if the light one had peppering when you got him or did it develop after?I ask because I was advised not to use a dark substrate to prevent peppering so I went with pfl.




When peppered pigeon bloods where more common before it was basically breed out this was true. Fish that had peppering already would become darker. This is not true anymore. Pigeon bloods (quality) now can be put in any tank. This is my buddies tank.



















They are like the ones I have on the way.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

How often and how much water do you guys change?


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I siphon the top of substrate and change 30-40% of water every three days but I am retired and have the time...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

bif24701 said:


> When peppered pigeon bloods where more common before it was basically breed out this was true. Fish that had peppering already would become darker. This is not true anymore. Pigeon bloods (quality) now can be put in any tank. This is my buddies tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what you're saying here, Aaron, but just wanted to let you know that, to my knowledge,
peppering has not been 'bred' out of pigeon-blood, or pigeon-based discus.
Were you told that by someone ?
It's a seemingly genetic reaction to dark surroundings - particularly substrates (and made worse if the background is also dark) and still continues to occur with pigeon-based fish, although it may take some time for the peppering to show up.
So with your dark substrate, it may well be that some peppering occurs (it's not generally immediate - takes time) in those pigeon-based fish that you have coming in (some or all of them).
Just letting you know so you can be prepared for that development.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been breed out, you can put them in any tank now days. This is a respectable breeder and a great video. I forget exactly at what point he talks about it but it's near the beginning when he talks about different breeds and the pigeon blood mutation. http://youtu.be/VXe3VKh7qF8

Let me know what you think


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> Not sure what you're saying here, Aaron, but just wanted to let you know that, to my knowledge,
> peppering has not been 'bred' out of pigeon-blood, or pigeon-based discus.
> Were you told that by someone ?
> It's a seemingly genetic reaction to dark surroundings - particularly substrates (and made worse if the background is also dark) and still continues to occur with pigeon-based fish, although it may take some time for the peppering to show up.
> ...




So who is right? I only know what I learn from other and if your telling me that my new discus can get peppering this is concerning to me. Is there more information on this?


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have noticed like today after a good cleaning and water change they are very showy and colors appear really nicely. I'm sure cleaner water has to have something to do with that. So I guess what your saying is possible.

















Aaron


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a long-time member of simplydiscus.com, and the owner of that forum, Al Sabetta, was the one who did that video that you referred to above. I had another listen to that video, and it caused me to initiate the following new (questioning/clarifying) thread on that forum, which I have linked to you below, so that you may follow the reply developments.

To my knowledge, even though certain Asian breeders may have been partially successful in reducing peppering through very selective breeding, I don't believe it has widely produced, and made available, discus that are always totally completely free of potential peppering under any circumstances. 
We'll see what further replies to that thread produce - will keep you informed.

Peppering in pigeon-blood, or pigeon-based discus ?


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> I'm a long-time member of simplydiscus.com, and the owner of that forum, Al Sabetta, was the one who did that video that you referred to above. I had another listen to that video, and it caused me to initiate the following new (questioning/clarifying) thread on that forum, which I have linked to you below, so that you may follow the reply developments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know who you are, and thank you for your time in my thread. You are highly respected all around and a great asset to our community. Thank you.

I will follow with great interest. Like I said I have observed changes of my own discus after just a water change so I can certainly see that where this comes from. I was also under the impression that the likely hood of peppering lessoned when they become larger and mature. Is that not true?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for your comments and kind words, Aaron.

I don't believe there has been any convincing kind of evidence that the likelihood of peppering reduced as the fish grew & matured - I for one do not believe that it does.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> Thank you for your comments and kind words, Aaron.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there has been any convincing kind of evidence that the likelihood of peppering reduced as the fish grew & matured - I for one do not believe that it does.




No, thank you. I want to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Aaron,Paul was the one who helped me in my start up period just a few weeks ago and as you said knows his stuff.i think the point is that a dark substrate does not cause peppering it brings it out in pigeon bloods which already have the gene.i think you just found out that stress and bad water conditions will also have an effect and it has been proven that well maintained discus with a lighter substrate will show less or no peppering and will lose some or all of the spots if kept this way.Please keep updating as I am very curious about this myself.Good luck


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will keep this up to date and detailed as possible. That's the whole intent.


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Laying eggs again. They lay eggs about every 3-4 days


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

bif24701 said:


> Aaron


mine too


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow!! Yours are so pretty! I hope my new ones look like that tomorrow.


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks here is a great pic of all 6 taken last night.I'm sure yours will be beautiful will wait for pics..


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great colors


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Thanks here is a great pic of all 6 taken last night.I'm sure yours will be beautiful will wait for pics..




I noticed some of your have a little dark area just at the very fringe of the fins. Is that right? I also observed my friends fish who got them from the same place I did and a few have the same.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes the small one on the far right is called a white butterfly.I was going to pass on him because he is only about 41/2 inch's and the rest are 51/2 but after seeing him in person i couldn't pass him up.He actually has a nearly black tail and upper and lower fins are rimmed with a beautiful dark blue.She said all those colors should intensify as it gets older.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright here they are!!!!































Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh happy day they are beautiful.I notice that the cat in the reflection likes them too. lol


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Oh happy day they are beautiful.I notice that the cat in the reflection likes them too. lol




Lol, yes he does


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone ate today, black worms live and frozen blood worms.


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking happy and healthy.Mine also love the black worms although I have not tried live just freeze dried.The bloodworms are for treats only maybe twice a week as i learned they are real nutritious,their favorite is frozen beef heart which is one of the things they were raised on and they clean a cube in no time with no left overs.I thaw it out in tank water first than break it up with a fork and dump the water so all that is used is the beef heart.Glad to see all is well keep us informed.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trying to get them to take the beefheart and mysis shrimp. I think I will feed those first and hold off on the black worms for a couple days and hope they start to eat it.


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Live black worms can be hard to get around here


Aaron


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice looking stock,

I would listen to Paul, he has a lot of years with discus.
I would caution on using frozen blood worms, you never know what you can catch, as an alternative look at Als Freeze Dried Australian Blackworms - its safer

Blackworms


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't know blood worms could have problems


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

DavidZ said:


> Very nice looking stock,
> 
> I would listen to Paul, he has a lot of years with discus.
> I would caution on using frozen blood worms, you never know what you can catch, as an alternative look at Als Freeze Dried Australian Blackworms - its safer
> ...




I get live black worms, I'll have to dry those dry ones. Does anyone breed black worms them selves?


----------



## malANDmatt (Apr 6, 2016)

They look great! I miss having a big tank with big fish. Congrats!


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

malANDmatt said:


> They look great! I miss having a big tank with big fish. Congrats!




Thank you sir! I guess it's big enough for now, lol


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

New light! Love it.

















Aaron


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

What sort of Discus-sion are you all having!!!!

Bump: HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't get it lol


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Aaron,wondering how they were doing,everything looks great,are yours laying eggs yet I have two that have paired off and think I'm running a bordello,wish I had the means to separate them and try to raise the young but not ready yet. Nice Discus sion lol


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Discus-sion! Now I get it lol. Everything is well. My two older Discus where laying eggs but nothing from the new ones. Have two reds coming today!!


Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

New friends!

















Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great looking fish the orange one looks just like my mandarin passion except a little less white in the face and a black tail.How many does that bring you up to/


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's 7 now


Aaron


----------



## beeryder (Apr 21, 2016)

bif24701 said:


> New light! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## cininohio (Jan 13, 2016)

So beautiful!!


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you


Aaron


----------



## gregorylampron (Mar 28, 2016)

Now that's the good stuff. 

Please keep hands off glass.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Two new guys.
These guys are larger then the last ones! That brings us up to 9 now. Very happy with the health and eating as well. Have 200 grams of Australian FDBW that will be here today. 

























Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aaron


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Aaron - I may be wrong, but it looks like you have some Anubias planted in the sand with the rhizome buried. If they are Anubias, they'll die unless the rhizome is elevated above the sand and only the white roots planted. Either that, or attach the Anubias to driftwood so the rhyzomes are exposed to water. Are the dark green plants not Anubias ?


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

They are anubias, I did not know that, I'll have to tell me wife. So they should not be completely submerged. Thank you. I have seen our discus become brighter in just one day after replacing the dark plant material. Our sand come from a local beach area. It's very light in color. We have been feeding Australian FDBW and these guys love them!




Aaron


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> Hey Aaron - I may be wrong, but it looks like you have some Anubias planted in the sand with the rhizome buried. If they are Anubias, they'll die unless the rhizome is elevated above the sand and only the white roots planted. Either that, or attach the Anubias to driftwood so the rhyzomes are exposed to water. Are the dark green plants not Anubias ?




Corrections made, how does this look?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Even with the closer up look at the plants, I'm still not sure if they are Anubias or not - because I can't see the rhyzomes for certain. But they look like it. Perhaps the rhyzomes are quite short & I can't make them out.
Anybody else have an opinion about those plants ?

Aaron, I assume you don't recall what type of plants they were sold to you as being ?

BTW, your tank does look great.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

We chooses these plants for being low light and high temp tolerant because of the discus. I must have missed the bit about the rhizome. Yes they are small and no longer submerged. Thanks Paul! 


Aaron


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Aaron,love the new look,something about discus and a lite substrate that makes them pop


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Hi Aaron,love the new look,something about discus and a lite substrate that makes them pop




You guys where right, sure does.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/167363496

Aaron

180 Gallon Dream (Now Reality)
http://www.panhandlereefers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/14405-180-Gallon-Dream-(Now-Reality)


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

m


Aaron

180 Gallon Dream (Now Reality)
http://www.panhandlereefers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/14405-180-Gallon-Dream-(Now-Reality)


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Bif,don't you just love the personality of these guys?Even the short squabbling does no damage unlike a couple of aggressive angels.I have a hard time watching tv because i find my eyes wander over to the tank and hold my attention. lol I also like that you can touch them and even pet them after they get to know you.Your tank looks great and I am glad you went with the light substrate.


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Hi Bif,don't you just love the personality of these guys?Even the short squabbling does no damage unlike a couple of aggressive angels.I have a hard time watching tv because i find my eyes wander over to the tank and hold my attention. lol I also like that you can touch them and even pet them after they get to know you.Your tank looks great and I am glad you went with the light substrate.




Thank you, we are glad too! Picked up two terqs today in Alabama and a virgin red. More picks to come.

Yes you are so right. I am alway watching my fish and working on the aquariums. I used to play video games on my down time now I hardly turn on the TV. In the evening when the kids are in bed I watch my reef tank and the wife watches her discus and pets them, lol. 

Here is my reef tank, only a few months old W/Kessil AP700s








https://vimeo.com/167551164


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Reef looks great wish I had the room.So the discus are your wife"s so maybe I should be talking to her :nerd:


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> Reef looks great wish I had the room.So the discus are your wife"s so maybe I should be talking to her :nerd:




Let's just say her job is change water and enjoy. I'm the advisor


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Three new buddies. Got them from someone moving. He took good care of Them. This will help offset all those PBs.
























Aaron

180 Gallon Dream (Now Reality)
http://www.panhandlereefers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/14405-180-Gallon-Dream-(Now-Reality)


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

My wife's aquarium is looking so good. I dare say it looks better than my reef (until it grows in anyway). Added some Angels. A pair of discus have started laying eggs. And two have colored up with some blue beautifully! They are all growing fast and big with Al's Australian FDBW. We are Very proud. 







































Aaron

180 Gallon Dream (Now Reality)
http://www.panhandlereefers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/14405-180-Gallon-Dream-(Now-Reality)


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice, keep an eye with the angels, especially competing for food.
I would also be very careful on adding anything new to a discus tank, especially from LFS.


----------



## brandy3392 (May 2, 2016)

bif24701 said:


>


Great job. You've got a very nice tank! I especially like this fish. Reminds me of a female I used to own. Really makes me want to get back into discus.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish and tank. Your Discus look very healthy and colorful. Nice work!


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you all.

The Angels are from a friends tank.


Aaron

180 Gallon Dream (Now Reality)
http://www.panhandlereefers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/14405-180-Gallon-Dream-(Now-Reality)


----------



## bif24701 (Jan 3, 2012)

Will be upgrading the 75 to a 120 after we move in Aug


Aaron

180 Gallon Dream (Now Reality)
http://www.panhandlereefers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/14405-180-Gallon-Dream-(Now-Reality)


----------

